# NW late summer early Autumn run out.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been speaking with Dave G (NW rep) on this one and have been thinking of a run/meet bnefore the winter arrives. Dave is very busy right now so is unable to arrange but would hope to join us if he can. I was thinking of a run to the lakes Septemberish time. So with that in mind what do you guys recon?

1/ Who's up for it?
2/ What do you recon with a lakes run or would you prefer somewhere else? If somewhere else please suggest.
3/ Suggested dates please, however a Sunday seems favourite so lets try and keep suggested dates to a Sunday please.
4/ Any Ideas you may have or want to be considered let me know. 
5/This would be open to all so you NE and Welsh Wonders etc you would be more than welcome. 
6/ Last but not least anything else you wish to add.

Cheers.


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

I'd b up for it, me and our lass. Lakes seems fine, I'l go anywhere 8)


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

Les

As long as I can get the day off ( I work shifts ) I'm up for it.

Dave


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

im up for it! just dont forget to remind me!!! cheers les! 8) :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok a Sunday then give me a few dates. mid to late Sept


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

23rd???? 8)

might be having to retire early though, there is a good chance ill be working in london so will have to travel down that evening...

ill hopefully still be there though :twisted:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK we have a proposed date of Sunday the 23rd Sept so unless there are a few who wish to go but can't make that date the 23rd it is. Now what about the lakes then? I live close to the M61 which links to the M6 so the question is do we motorway it to the lakes then hit the back roads and at what point do we leave the M6s if we do? Then there is the question of meet up points along the way. I was thinking of going to the picturesque village of Buttermere. look here.

http://www.visitcumbria.com/cm/butterm.htm
and
http://www.buttermereweb.co.uk/


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi,

I stumbled across this forum when researching TTâ€™s.

Iâ€™ve been looking for a TT for about 2months, but I finally made purchase at the weekend! The car is currently being prepared by the dealer and will be ready for me next week!

I live in North Cheshire/South Manchester hence posting on this thread! Looking at the pics on the TTOC site of previous events, the idea of a drive out to the lakes sound great!

Is anyone welcome or is it only for TTOC members?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tt_kid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I stumbled across this forum when researching TTâ€™s.
> 
> ...


Ermmm you have a TT your welcome but Shhhhh not tell anybody I said that. Dave G (area rep) will be over to PM you shortly re membership :roll: Anyway it will give you an insight into what a great bunch of guys (and gairls) we all are :wink: Watch this space for further info.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

les said:


> OK we have a proposed date of Sunday the 23rd Sept so unless there are a few who wish to go but can't make that date the 23rd it is. Now what about the lakes then? I live close to the M61 which links to the M6 so the question is do we motorway it to the lakes then hit the back roads and at what point do we leave the M6s if we do? Then there is the question of meet up points along the way. I was thinking of going to the picturesque village of Buttermere. look here.
> 
> http://www.visitcumbria.com/cm/butterm.htm
> and
> http://www.buttermereweb.co.uk/


OK guys whats your thoughts on a run to Buttermere then? Its a great run with some stunning seenery and 2 good pubs with nice food "the fish" and "the bridge." Plus should not have much of a problem with parking.


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Count me in...


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

les said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > OK we have a proposed date of Sunday the 23rd Sept so unless there are a few who wish to go but can't make that date the 23rd it is. Now what about the lakes then? I live close to the M61 which links to the M6 so the question is do we motorway it to the lakes then hit the back roads and at what point do we leave the M6s if we do? Then there is the question of meet up points along the way. I was thinking of going to the picturesque village of Buttermere. look here.
> ...


Sounds like a plan! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tt_kid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I stumbled across this forum when researching TTâ€™s.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

meet your local Rep = me :wink: :lol: 

oh, and welcome to the forum 8)

Great idea, Les [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Just remember the candles :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tt_kid said:



> Is anyone welcome or is it only for TTOC members?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


Ps, you are definitely welcome, Matt


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Les.
PM sent


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> tt_kid said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


GROANNNNNNNNN [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

Les

Day off booked, count me in

Dave


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok dates for this run now closed its to be held on Sunday the 23rd of September. Route to be finalised. However what about this route.

M6 North off M6 at junc 36 onto the A590 which goes onto the A591 to Windermere. Stay on the A591 to Ambleside then onto Grasmere then Thirlmere water. Onto Keswick, out of Keswick and head towards Derwent water along the side of the lake on the B5289 to Buttermere. That should oil ya pistons for ya.
Any preferences for stops along the way. I can book late lunch early tea in either The Fish or The Bridge hotels.

Anybody else up for this as it should be a cracking run out? All welcome.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> GROANNNNNNNNN [smiley=hanged.gif]


Now don't you groan at Matt, you'll frighten him away


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK list of those interested on coming on this run as below. If you have somebody coming with you please add along side your name. Anybody else wishing to come (all welcome) add your name to the list. More info as and when re route stopping places and meeting places etc. If you have any suggestions then let me know. The Date is now set for Sunday 23 September final destination (so far) the pictureque village of Buttermere.

1/ Les & Co
2/ Raptoruk & lass.
3/ Dave C.
4/ Coupe_mania29
5/ Godzilla.
6/TT_kid aka Matt (I think please confirm)
7/A3DFU aka Dani.
8/Roadhog aka Peter.
9/ John H to confirm.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd love to come but I'm working night shifts over that weekend - and that would mean taking two days off to make it. Never mind - I hope you have a cracking day.


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the welcome messages!

As I said, fingers crossed everything will go according to plan and I collect the car next Saturday!! (counting the hours!). I will 100% confirm when itâ€™s all sorted and put some pics of the car online too Iâ€™m sure!

Cheers

Matt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK. I will be drawing up the route to take in the next week or so. Anybody have any preferences other than what I have already suggested? I may amend it anyway. I was thinking of meeting up at the Forton services on the M6 around 10am. There are 2 hotels/pubs in Buttermere the Bridge and the Fish. I was thinking of booking lunch for those wanting it with one of those. Again any preferences let me know ASAP.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Haven't been out for a good run in ages so I'd be up for this - I haven't got the TT anymore though so happy to be the rear gunner.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mosschops said:


> Haven't been out for a good run in ages so I'd be up for this - I haven't got the TT anymore though so happy to be the rear gunner.


Not a problem, if I recall correctly you have been a rear gunner before.  Watch this space for further details.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

mosschops said:


> Haven't been out for a good run in ages so I'd be up for this - I haven't got the TT anymore though so happy to be the rear gunner.


What exactly do you mean by "rear gunner". :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> mosschops said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't been out for a good run in ages so I'd be up for this - I haven't got the TT anymore though so happy to be the rear gunner.
> ...


To translate means he will be tail end charlie :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Haven't been out for a good run in ages so I'd be up for this - I haven't got the TT anymore though so happy to be the rear gunner.


Hi Jonathan,

would you have taken your signature picture on a road I may know :roll: 
Like the other side of the A53 :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani

Hope you are well - yep picture taken about this time last year, we had a lovely day so I will keep my fingers crossed for another indian summer.

Just you TT folks remember when going through TT size gaps that the boxsters "hips" are a bit wider (bit like mine  ) - as I discovered last year when I got stuck between a car and a horse box


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> I got stuck between a car and a horse box


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Where there any geese running around as well :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

No geese this time !!

I should clarify - the car got stuck between the horse box, not me personally...... [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> No geese this time !!
> 
> I should clarify - the car got stuck between the horse box, not me personally...... [smiley=clown.gif]


That's how I understood it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gosh, it's been ages since I have done Pennine Cruises. Perhaps I should sort one at some point in time .....


----------



## iaintwoeyes (Aug 25, 2007)

Probably join you if thats OK....me and the missus.

I will confirm later as I need to check my work rotas and I'm not back at work until 3rd Sept.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

iaintwoeyes said:


> Probably join you if thats OK....me and the missus.
> 
> I will confirm later as I need to check my work rotas and I'm not back at work until 3rd Sept.


OK no problem just add your name/s and waht this space for further details.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

If I have a base in the north west I may join you too

Sara


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sara G said:


> If I have a base in the north west I may join you too
> 
> Sara


More than welcome Sara.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

les said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > If I have a base in the north west I may join you too
> ...


Thank you les, life should be cool going forward a place in cheshire for north west meets with Dani & Dave and yourself and Lincolnshire meets with Nem and the likes if on a weekend 

Sara


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

les said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > If I have a base in the north west I may join you too
> ...


Thank you les, life should be cool going forward a place in cheshire for north west meets with Dani & Dave and yourself and Lincolnshire meets with Nem and the likes if on a weekend 

Sara


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

les said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > If I have a base in the north west I may join you too
> ...





les said:


> Thank you les, life should be cool going forward a place in cheshire for north west meets with Dani & Dave and yourself and Lincolnshire meets with Nem and the likes if on a weekend
> 
> Sara


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

les said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > If I have a base in the north west I may join you too
> ...





les said:


> Thank you les, life should be cool going forward a place in cheshire for north west meets with Dani & Dave and yourself and Lincolnshire meets with Nem and the likes if on a weekend
> 
> Sara


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> OK list of those interested on coming on this run as below. If you have somebody coming with you please add along side your name. Anybody else wishing to come (all welcome) add your name to the list. More info as and when re route stopping places and meeting places etc. If you have any suggestions then let me know. The Date is now set for Sunday 23 September final destination (so far) the pictureque village of Buttermere.
> 
> 1/ Les & Co
> 2/ Raptoruk & lass.
> ...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

We love the lakes. I've added our names.

Joe & Judy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> OK list of those interested on coming on this run as below. If you have somebody coming with you please add along side your name. Anybody else wishing to come (all welcome) add your name to the list. More info as and when re route stopping places and meeting places etc. If you have any suggestions then let me know. The Date is now set for Sunday 23 September final destination (so far) the pictureque village of Buttermere.
> 
> 1/ Les & Co
> 2/ Raptoruk & lass.
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sara G said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sara G said:
> ...


Sara I have add your name to the list and welcome aboard. Now I got some serious route planning to do over the next few weeks. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

1/ Les & Co 
2/ Raptoruk & lass. 
3/ Dave C. 
4/ Coupe_mania29 
5/ Godzilla. 
6/TT_kid aka Matt (I think please confirm) 
7/A3DFU aka Dani. 
8/Roadhog aka Peter. 
9/ John H to confirm. 
10/ ttcool (Joe & Judy)
11/ Sara

Anymore wanting to come along just add your name/s to the above and watch this space for furher info.


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

All,

Great news! I collected my TT on Saturday!

After 7 weeks of searching and 2.5 weeks of waiting for the dealer to prep the car! The day finally arrived!

I had to travel all the way to Cheltenham! to find â€˜the oneâ€™ and Iâ€™m really pleased I waited, in my eyes its just perfect.

On my journey down to collect on Saturday the M6 was pretty busy and being prepared with my TomTom I opted to avoid the M6 for the return. Taking some fantastic A-roads. Had the pleasure of smiles from two ladies in another silver TTC. Then meeting a couple in a TTR with the hood down enjoying the sun. They were quite happy to show me what putting your foot down in a TT felt like, as we undertook some rather questionably overtakes! I then relaxed into the driving and sampled that quality of the Bose sound! So glad it was on my wish list! Arriving home eager to show friends and family.

410 Miles later and having put in Â£100 worth of petrol I can quite happily say itâ€™s everything I hoped for and more! Iâ€™m even looking forward to commuting to work!

What pleased me the most was a friend who is a police driver. I tried to sell him the idea of the DSG and how fantastic it was before I got the car, but he claimed to not be able to live without a manual! I let him have a drive and he was totally blown away by it! His usual work drive is an A3 S-line 3.2 manual, so he knew how good the engine was but the DSG is the icing on the cake!

Any wayâ€¦. thatâ€™s my rant!

Lets just see what its like to live with!

Looking forward to the run out and meeting everyone!

Matt (now one happy TT owner!!)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sara G said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sara G said:
> ...


Fantastic Sara 8) 
I'm looking forward to see more of you :-*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tt_kid said:


> All,
> 
> Great news! I collected my TT on Saturday!
> 
> ...


Hi Matt, Nice one and it just gets better as you get to know the car more.  Now is that now a confirmation from you for the meet then?


----------



## iaintwoeyes (Aug 25, 2007)

Went to Buttermere today for a walk up Red Pike. The pub to go to is The Fish.

We finished our walk at about 4pm and headed to The Fish for the compulsory end of walk pint of Crag Rat! There was ten Mini Coopers parked up in the car park. They were all in The Fish enjoying good Cumbrian hospitality.

As we left, they all drove past us.....looked pretty cool!

Hopefully I'll be able to join you all.

Has a route been worked out yet?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

iaintwoeyes said:


> Went to Buttermere today for a walk up Red Pike. The pub to go to is The Fish.
> 
> We finished our walk at about 4pm and headed to The Fish for the compulsory end of walk pint of Crag Rat! There was ten Mini Coopers parked up in the car park. They were all in The Fish enjoying good Cumbrian hospitality.
> 
> ...


The 2 pubs are the Fish and the Bridge I know them well. Add your name to the list, read back, copy and paste and add your name in a reply to bring the post forward. I can do it for you if you are unsure

I will be asking if peeps want food in the fish as like you I think its prob the best of the 2. I will be finalising the route to buttermere soon and will put it up for all to comment on etc.


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Les 
count me in please
GB


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Graham Barlow said:


> Hi Les
> count me in please
> GB


Will do Graham, Glad to have you aboard. I have added you to the list.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The list is so far.
1/ Les & Co 
2/ Raptoruk & lass. 
3/ Dave C. 
4/ Coupe_mania29 
5/ Godzilla. 
6/TT_kid aka Matt (I think please confirm) 
7/A3DFU aka Dani. To confirm.
8/Roadhog aka Peter. 
9/ John H. To confirm. 
10/ ttcool (Joe & Judy)
11/ Graham Barlow.


----------



## Laura (Oct 27, 2006)

i cant be bothered reading thru all 6 pages so someone sum up please..

if i have the TT ill come, if i still have the clio ill also come and make you all cry that there is a clio ahead of the pack :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Laura said:


> i cant be bothered reading thru all 6 pages so someone sum up please..
> 
> if i have the TT ill come, if i still have the clio ill also come and make you all cry that there is a clio ahead of the pack :wink:


Why do you have to read through 6 pages? :? Just read my posts and keep your eye out for details of the route etc to follow shortly. BTW I cant be bothered summing up :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Is it too late to come? I may get some time of work?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yodah said:


> Is it too late to come? I may get some time of work?


Not at all I will add your name below. I will put the ruote up in ther next few days so watch this space all.

1/ Les & Co 
2/ Raptoruk & lass. 
3/ Dave C. 
4/ Coupe_mania29 
5/ Godzilla. 
6/TT_kid aka Matt (I think please confirm) 
7/A3DFU aka Dani. To confirm. 
8/Roadhog aka Peter. 
9/ John H. To confirm. 
10/ ttcool (Joe & Judy) 
11/ Graham Barlow.
12/Yodah.
13/Sara.

I propose we meet up at the Forton service area just before junction 33 North bound at 10am.


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

les said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > Is it too late to come? I may get some time of work?
> ...


Thanks Les that's greaTT. It'll be good to meet a few peeps at long last


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yodah said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


YW Mate. I will publish the proposed route later this evening arrived at after much deliberation and checking out. should be a good un. I intend to book lunch at the fish in Buttermere so will want to know who will be wanting it. I will check with the fish for details later so standby all


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

les said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Fish, yum, yum  
Do we get chips as well


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK after much deliberation here's my proposed route and further details.

We meet at the Lancaster Forton Services at 10 am on Sunday the 23rd of this month. Forton Services are situtated on the M6 North bound just before junction 33.

We will leave Forton services and travel Northbound up the M6.
Leave the M6 at junc 36 onto the A590
Bare left still on the A590 heading to Levens.
Turn right onto the A5074 to Winster and pic up the rest coming from the NE then onto Bowness then Windermere.
Continue through Windermere onto the A592 to Troutbeck.
Continue on over the Kirkstone pass where we could stop at the Kirkstone pass inn for a comfort break etc.
On through Patterdale passing along the bottom of Ullswater through Glenridding.
Left onto the A5091 through Thornythwaite.
Left onto the A66 to Keswick
Left onto the B5292
Left to Stair on unclassed but a great driving road through to Buttermere.

Lunch at the Fish Hotel.
I have asked them to send me a menu. They don't take bookings but would like an idea of the number expected for lunch. So if you could let me know who wants lunch and the numbers there please let me know ASAP. We really need to be there no later then 1pm as the Fish starts to fill up soon after and you could be waiting some time for your food.
There are plenty of places to have a picnic etc should you wish in Buttermere. 
Along with the Fish there is also the Bridge hotel with bar and food avialible.

Buttermere is blessed with stunning views all around and with plenty of walks. Look here.

http://www.visitcumbria.com/cm/buttermere.htm

We will leave Buttermere on the B5289 and head back towards Keswick. 
From Keswick we travel on the A591 passing Thirlmere lake to Grassmere, Rydal, Ambleside and Windermere once more.
From Windermere we have a choice of either the leaving via the A592 travelling along the lake to Newby Bridge then onto the A590 then onto the M6.
Alternatively we can stay on the A591/A590 to the M6 
People may want to go their seperate ways From Windermere the choice will be yours.

So there you have it. When I have the menu from the Fish I will post up some typical prices and food on offer.

Any comments, suggestion etc then let me know however I am not about to deviate widely from the route above.

Thanks. Hope to hear from you soon.

Les


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Sounds Good Les - Me and my girlfriend, Emma will be attending. Put us both down for food please !


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Raptor UK and Girlfriend FOOD ALLWAYS....
put us down plz 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres the menu I got this moring for lunch in the Fish hotel. Would be good to know in the next week or so the rest of you who would like lunch at the Fish.
The Hotel have suggested we get there before 1pm as it does start to fill up after then and waiting times for food increase if large number arrive after that time. Hope to hear from you soon so I can inform them of the numbers who wish to dine.


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Mines a Cod and Prawn Crumble.....Kevin
Jo will choose L8tr


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

raptoruk said:


> Mines a Cod and Prawn Crumble.....Kevin
> Jo will choose L8tr


You dont need to inform me what you want now ,you order on the day when there :lol: I am just after numbers for now.


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Yea I know, it's jst sometimes I can eat for 2 or 3 ,have been told anyway...lol


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

I would like to eat too [smiley=cheers.gif]

Well done with the planning,this should be a cracking day [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I will eat too


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> I will eat too


is that I will eat two lunches or as well as? :lol: let me know lunch for 1 or lunch for 2 Godz.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

The last time I checked 2 had a w in 

Probaby just me too eat atm, but that may change.

Cheers


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Count me in. I'll be meeting TTCool somewhere a little before Windermere as the Lancaster services are South of me.

Yes, I'll be having lunch.

Mike

1/ Les & Co
2/ Raptoruk & lass.
3/ Dave C.
4/ Coupe_mania29
5/ Godzilla.
6/TT_kid aka Matt (I think please confirm)
7/A3DFU aka Dani. To confirm.
8/Roadhog aka Peter.
9/ John H. To confirm.
10/ ttcool (Joe & Judy)
11/ Graham Barlow.
12/ MikeyG


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Food required for Judy and me  Looking forward to this one. Beautiful part of the lakes.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> Count me in. I'll be meeting TTCool somewhere a little before Windermere as the Lancaster services are South of me.


Mikey, same problem here. I'll PM you shortly. We could meet at the Shell Three Peaks Service Station at Ingleton for V-POWER 

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

TTCool said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in. I'll be meeting TTCool somewhere a little before Windermere as the Lancaster services are South of me.
> ...


Joe,

Sadly, we couldn't :-( Those B*()___ds BP have take it over, so you can only get BP 'Ultimate'. It is a major pain in the posterior, to say the least :-(

Mike
p.s. We could still meet there though! Or we could meet at my house, which is rather close to it.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyG said:
> ...


Oh dear, that's bad news. There are other Shell petrol stations though. I have a list. I will need a fill up as I have a two and a half hour drive just to get to Ingleton; fantastic roads from where I live to Richmond, Leyburn, Hawes and then Ingleton 

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyG said:
> ...


If you guys want to meet up en route somewhere then let me know where although estimating a time maybe a bit difficult. :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Hi Les

It's a case of not being able to get to the North bound Lancaster Forton Services from the direction we will be coming.

We have worked out a route which entails meeting the main group at Winster on the A5074 which is not far from the begining of the cruise. If we are at Winster at around *10am* we can't possibly miss you as you are not setting off from the North Bound Lancaster Forton Services until *10am*.

If you do set off at 10am from the Lancaster Forton Services it will take you about 30 minutes to get to Winster.

Joe

PS I think Kev (raptoruk) will have the same problem coming from Durham but he has made no contact as yet.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

What's as Winster, Joe? Is there some big car park you're aware of or something.... As per PMs, there are a couple of big lay-bys on the A65, just off J36 heading towards Kendal (though I prefer the 'little village' option to the 'lay-by with burger van and drag-sheds ;-)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> What's as Winster, Joe? Is there some big car park you're aware of or something.... As per PMs, there are a couple of big lay-bys on the A65, just off J36 heading towards Kendal (though I prefer the 'little village' option to the 'lay-by with burger van and drag-sheds ;-)


Mikey

I've never been to Winster but I'm sure it is a village like any other village and we will simply park where we can be seen and where we can see the approaching main group. Do you think we should alert Kev (raptoruk) as he will have the same problem with the North Bound rendezvous?

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Joe,

Yes, why not let him know - though he's probably going to read this lot at some point before the date ;-)

Mike


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les,

PPS Winster is on the designated route through which the cruise will go, so there should be no problem, unless the route has changed.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les,
> 
> PPS Winster is on the designated route through which the cruise will go, so there should be no problem, unless the route has changed.
> 
> Joe


Routes not changed and yep Winster is on the A5074 before we hit Bowness. I would guess we would hit there sometime around 11am to 11-30am ish by the time we set off From the Lancaster Forton Services.
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... &keepicon=


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Les. Everything looking good.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK for lunch so far I have confirmed.

Les x2
Mosschops x2
Rapture x2
Roadhog
Godzilla
MikeyG
TTcool x2

Anymore for lunch at the Fish Hotel? Read back for menu.


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

Les x2 
Mosschops x2 
Rapture x2 
Roadhog 
Godzilla 
MikeyG 
TTcool x2
TT_kid x2

Les I have added my name to the list! Not roped anyone into joining me yet but thinking I could also go for the eating double portions! Obviously you can take this as confirmation of my attendance!

I will be coming up the M6 to join you at Forton (LA2 9DU). I am about 50miles south near Poplar 2000 (WA13 0SP).
If anyone else is coming up from this area or further south and is interested in meeting at Poplar to cruise up and meet Les then let me know!

Cheers for sorting things this far Les, looking forward to the day!

Matt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tt_kid said:


> Les x2
> Mosschops x2
> Rapture x2
> Roadhog
> ...


Your welcome Matt, 
I have arranged most thing just need a little help with arranging the weather on the day :roll:

I guess approx numbers dinning will be OK for the Fish to work on. I will contact them later on next week to advice on approximate numbers.

BTW anybody have a 4 set of walkie talkies as we have had on the cruises I have been on before? :?

Updated list of those coming.

1/ Les & Co 
2/ Raptoruk & lass. 
3/ Dave C. 
4/ Coupe_mania29 
5/ Godzilla. 
6/TT_kid aka Matt (maybe 2) 
7/A3DFU aka Dani. To confirm. 
8/Roadhog aka Peter. 
9/ John H. To confirm. 
10/ ttcool (Joe & Judy) 
11/ Graham Barlow. 
12/ MikeyG
13/ Sara (maybe)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

007 may be there. I could do with a change of scenery


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> 007 may be there. I could do with a change of scenery


Oh come on Dani ya knows ya wants ta  Anyway I need your walkie talkies the drums just dont work [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > 007 may be there. I could do with a change of scenery
> ...


Well, A3DFU is booked in for MOT and service on the 21st. Providing she is o.k. and back with me? ....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Dani, may all your troubles be little ones [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Just had a thought about an alternative place to eat if the need arises.

There is the Pub called the Sun in Coniston, its where Donald Campbell used to stay when doing the speed runs on the lake. Its got lots of interesting photos and stuff with good food. At least it was the last ime I went.

Looking forward to next weekend 

Cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Some of them are now, Les. Some of them are


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> Its got lots of interesting photos and stuff with good food. At least it was the last ime I went.


And how long ago was that then :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Les - confirmed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Hi Les - confirmed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Nice one John, your in


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Les - confirmed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


And if I may be so cheeky, that'll be two meals then


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Right you are Dani, 2 meals extra it is then :wink: I will add you both. :roll:

OK here you go an updated list of those wanting meals including Dani and John as requested. :-*

Les x2 
Mosschops x2 
Rapture x2 
Roadhog 
Godzilla 
MikeyG 
TTcool x2 
TT_kid x2
John & Danni. Thats 2 you know 

List of those coming updated.

1/ Les & Co 
2/ Mosschops x2
3/ Raptoruk & lass 
4/ Dave G. 
5/ Coupe_mania29 
6/ Godzilla. 
8/TT_kid aka Matt (maybe 2) 
9/A3DFU aka Dani & John. 
10/Roadhog aka Peter. 
11/ ttcool (Joe & Judy) 
12/ Graham Barlow. 
13/ MikeyG 
14/ Sara (maybe)

Sara are you able to confirm yet? Let me know ASAP. Thanks

Watch this space for any further updates on the run out of the year. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Oh it's good to be added ----- or was that edited :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

les said:


> Watch this space for any further updates on the run out of the year. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Where are you running to, Les :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yodah said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Watch this space for any further updates on the run out of the year. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Well if it was all to go pear shapped ............. as far away as possible


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

les said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Are you saying you are driving a pear with strange rear lights? Is that how I'll recognize you :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yodah said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


Na, my rear lights have masks on them now 8)


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

les said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


That sounds like Batman to me. So is yours a Batmobile then [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yodah said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


Na its a Lesmobile which is far better :-* Anyway stop posting about my car on my run out topic


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

les said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Jesus, what are you running out of Les? Bat episodes :twisted: :wink: 
Can I help in n ay way ? :roll:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

les said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Does this mean that it attracts Lesbians?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


Yeah in droves but only lipstick ones [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Judging by other cruises (Davidg's Yorkshire cruise last year, which apparently was a river cruise)
Do we need wellies, bucket&spade or a map :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yodah said:


> Judging by other cruises (Davidg's Yorkshire cruise last year, which apparently was a river cruise)
> Do we need wellies, bucket&spade or a map :roll:


Na but you will need crampons, a long rope, an ice axe, flares and one of those flashing beacon helmets plus an emergency SOS radio beacon thingy [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by other cruises (Davidg's Yorkshire cruise last year, which apparently was a river cruise)
> ...


Les

I can provide the flares :wink:

:lol: Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS What colour...bottle green, maroon, or black?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


Do you think they would fit Les? :lol:

You haven't got an old cape in your wardrobe have you Joe? If we give Les a first aid kit to carry as well then he could be the Caped Cruise-aider :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


A true fashion statement :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I've not met Les so I can't answer that, but if he's like me...devastatingly good looking with a six-pack physique, then yes.

I've got some old 'crepes', the blue suede type. Any good?

Joe 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS...my first RS Escort :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*I bet he drinks Carling Black Label!* :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> *I bet he drinks Carling Black Label!* :wink:


How did you guess :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> PS...my first RS Escort :roll:


OMG the shame the shame  Anyway i wore loons more than flares


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> PS...my first RS Escort :roll:


OMG the shame the shame  Anyway i wore loons more than flares which if my memory serves me right you are wearing in your pic


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les
You're right, they are indeed loons  Did you think the V-Knee looked better? ...Velvet perhaps, herringbone, nappa leather or PVC? [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les
> You're right, they are indeed loons  Did you think the V-Knee looked better? ...Velvet perhaps, herringbone, nappa leather or PVC? [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> Joe


Out of those Joe I only had herringdone, you see I have a touch of class  However I also had denim, cords and wool mix loons. I even got married in a suite with some 24/28" loons I think


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Class man. My dress sense was always dictated by the chicks, who only wanted my body, I had to oblige, hence the raunchy fabrics.

Hey Les, how about a seventies theme cruise?

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Hey Les, how about a seventies theme cruise?
> 
> Joe


Oh Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Enough 

Looking forward to meeting you, Les. Nice route you've put together. Hope the weather is kind. It's a 320 mile round trip for Judy and me but that's OK. I love to drive. It'll be nice to see John and Dani again and people we haven't met before.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Enough
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you, Les. Nice route you've put together. Hope the weather is kind. It's a 320 mile round trip for Judy and me but that's OK. I love to drive. It'll be nice to see John and Dani again and people we haven't met before.
> 
> ...


YVW Joe, Looking forward to meeting you and Judy along with the rest of the gang on Sunday.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If only we weren't playing West Ham :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> If only we weren't playing West Ham :?


If only you where playing decent football :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like we'll need rain coats if the weather on Sunday is anything like it is today


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Looks like we'll need rain coats if the weather on Sunday is anything like it is today


NOW stop it Dani. :twisted: O ye of little faith. :roll:

I have spoken to the big man upstairs [smiley=wings.gif] during which I made a special request for a decent day weather wise for Sunday. Now repeat after me 10 times while rubbing a crystal. :roll: " The weather is going to be fine on Sunday"  Amen.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just to make you happy, Les: -

The weather is going to be fine on Sunday
The weather is going to be fine on Sunday
The weather is going to be fine on Sunday
The weather is going to be fine on Sunday
The weather is going to be fine on Sunday
The weather is going to be fine on Sunday
The weather is going to be fine on Sunday
The weather is going to be fine on Sunday
The weather is going to be fine on Sunday
The weather is going to be fine on Sunday
Amen :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Just to make you happy, Les: -
> 
> The weather is going to be fine on Sunday
> The weather is going to be fine on Sunday
> ...


There ya see Dani you are now converted to the faith. You believe Amen . :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > If only we weren't playing West Ham :?
> ...


If only :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> You believe Amen . :-*


I believe Amen? Who is he when he's up and dressed :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > You believe Amen . :-*
> ...


Sounds Dutch to me :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


That's because he didn't get up yet :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


You fed up with the FSA style already Wallsendmag?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK serious now.

As its Thursday I will just go over a few things.

Back a few pages you will find a list of those confirmed to come on this run, one or two as yet are confirm their attendance. You will also find a list of those who wish to have lunch at the Fish Hotel. Anybody wanting to add their name to the list let me know ASAP.

We meet at 10am on Sunday at the Lancaster Forton Services north bound of course :roll: I will try to find a quiet area away from the immediated entrance into the services themselves to park up. We will hoepfully pic up some of you from the NE at Winster. If anybody going would like my mobile number then PM me. No reverse charges, hoax calls or spamers please :lol:

List of those for lunch at the Fish Hotel Buttermere.

Les x2 
Mosschops x2 
Rapture x2 
Roadhog 
Godzilla 
TTcool x2 
TT_kid x2 
Graham Barlow.
John & Danni. Thats 2 you know

List of those coming updated.

1/ Les & Co 
2/ Mosschops x2 
3/ Raptoruk & lass 
4/ Dave G. 
5/ Coupe_mania29 
6/ Godzilla. 
8/TT_kid aka Matt (maybe 2) 
9/A3DFU aka Dani & John. 
10/Roadhog aka Peter. 
11/ ttcool (Joe & Judy) 
12/ Graham Barlow. 
13/ Sara (maybe)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les

MikeyG is unable to attend, so he needs to be crossed off both the main list and the food list. He's not on the Forum very often these days but he sent me a PM to say he couldn't make it after all. He should contact you, though. I thought I should let you know as it's close to D-Day 

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les
> 
> MikeyG is unable to attend, so he needs to be crossed off both the main list and the food list. He's not on the Forum very often these days but he sent me a PM to say he couldn't make it after all. He should contact you, though. I thought I should let you know as it's close to D-Day
> 
> Joe


Thanks for letting me know will amend the lists.


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Les 
Can you put me down for lunch thanks, looking forward to sunday

Regards
Graham


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> it's D-Day
> 
> Joe


That's what an Alderley Edge Celeb Lady called our ttraining days :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Graham Barlow said:


> Hi Les
> Can you put me down for lunch thanks, looking forward to sunday
> 
> Regards
> Graham


Done.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > it's D-Day
> ...


Dani

I didn't know you rubbed shoulders with the rich and famous. Perhaps you can recall an interesting experience, some gossip, when we stop for food on the cruise.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


It's worse Joe, we don't rub shoulders :wink: 
I just get the whip out and chase them round their house :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been told that the weather is going to be torrential rain on Sunday. Happy swimming everyone. Dont forget your masks and snorkles :twisted: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yodah said:


> I've been told that the weather is going to be torrential rain on Sunday. Happy swimming everyone. Dont forget your masks and snorkles :twisted: :lol:


Oh ye of little faith ..May a thousand fleas infest your camels :twisted:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > I've been told that the weather is going to be torrential rain on Sunday. Happy swimming everyone. Dont forget your masks and snorkles :twisted: :lol:
> ...


...and may you remain in that galaxy far far away where the roads are so bad you cannot avoid a puncture or being hijacked by bandits and other miscellaneous throwbacks. May you be in constant danger of instantaneous combustion due to the dark forces in your world :lol: :lol: :wink:

Only joking :roll:

Come and join us, come and join us...etc


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

It won't be as bad as being in the trenches during the war, I can tell you :lol: knee deep in mud and freezing water, no supplies and the commanding officer having a bad hair day.

Come and join us, come and join us...kids today...no stamina, no sense of adventure. Please sir, may I be excused...pretty please :lol:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> It won't be as bad as being in the trenches during the war, I can tell you :lol: knee deep in mud and freezing water, no supplies and the commanding officer having a bad hair day.
> 
> Come and join us, come and join us...kids today...no stamina, no sense of adventure. Please sir, may I be excused...pretty please :lol:
> 
> Joe


You've been sniffing that octane booster again Joe haven't you? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > It won't be as bad as being in the trenches during the war, I can tell you :lol: knee deep in mud and freezing water, no supplies and the commanding officer having a bad hair day.
> ...


It hasn't gone unnoticed, Andrew, that there is nobody from the NE or Teesside on this cruise, apart from Kev and myself. Come on lads, fall in, lift rite, lift rite...first to arrive gets a free bottle of Millers Octane Boost.

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


You trying to hook young'uns on your snake oil Joe? You pusher! Mind you it does work. Since taking your course of thunder pills I feel like a new man.

Regards,

Mrs Ivy Turnbill ..... hic!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


You may have frightened him away now and he may return to his own galaxy :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


I'd love to go but you know how much my season ticket cost :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Some people have no sense of priority :roll: It's only a game you know! :wink:

:lol:

I have a friend who was mad keen on football and he said to me, "I really hate those people who say it's only a game!" To which I replied, "But it is only a game!" - You should have seen the look I got :lol:

Come on Andy we want to see you both! Think of all the money you've saved on all those discount schemes - that'll cover the cost!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK. I have just rang the Fifh Hotel in Buttermere and told them to expect approx 15 of us for Lunch. I guesstimated will will arrive approx 12-30pm. I was advised to get there before 1pm as it can get very busy. Will see most of you (apart from the NE guys who hopefully we should meet up along the route) at 10am at the Lancaster Forton services car park. I will try and find a quiet corner. Dani please don't forget your Walkie Talkies and charged please :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


ONLY A GAME [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oi ENOUGH :twisted: leave this threadt for those who may have an important message about tomorrow now guys please. Thanks.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Les
> 
> MikeyG is unable to attend, so he needs to be crossed off both the main list and the food list. He's not on the Forum very often these days but he sent me a PM to say he couldn't make it after all. He should contact you, though. I thought I should let you know as it's close to D-Day
> 
> Joe


Eh? What? What have you been inhaling, Joe? I didn't send you a message to say that I couldn't make it!!! (I know it's not me imagining things as I just checked my sent and out boxes.....so it must be you ;-) )

Anyway - if it's only raining a _bit_ tomorrow, I'll see you (Joe) at Winster a little after 10. If it's ratting it down, as predicted a couple of days ago, I shall text you (Joe!) to say I won't be there....

Mike


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Les
> ...


 :roll: :roll: and I thought it was me organizing this meet/run. :roll: :roll: or have you arranged your own?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Les
> ...


Mikey, I hope you do make it. I think the forecast had changed to light showers.

We definitely had a conversation or PM, can't remember which, and you said or PMd to say you had a heavy party or something on the Saturday and didn't think you would be in a fit state; or maybe it was your new job or something; same result anyway.

Rapturuk (Kev) and I will be at Winster on the A5074 around 10am.

Cheers and hope you can make it.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Noooo Les, we haven't arranged our own. The NE people have a major problem joining at the Lancaster Forton Services, North Bound, because it's not possible to cross from South Bound to North Bound without travelling a lot further down the M6 and turning round. That is why there has been some exchange of arrangements between the NE members.

Hope that makes sense.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Dani please don't forget your Walkie Talkies and charged please :roll:


Oops  They are gong on charge right now :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyG said:
> ...


Yes I know Joe,
If you care to read back at MY posts you will see I am well informed as to meeting arrangements etc. We will meet up on the A5074 in Winster. I am also trying to keep up with any changes drop outs or even if we have some late comers wanting to join us, its difficult keeping so sometimes though. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Dani please don't forget your Walkie Talkies and charged please :roll:
> ...


Thanks Dani ......ermmm then all you need to do is make sure you bring them with you :wink: :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


In a loan A4 2l TDI (or John's RS) as both TTs are out of action atm :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right this is the day. Its not raining so all we need is a little [smiley=sunny.gif] Dani can you bring that with you along with the walki talkies please. :-* Safe journey everyone and see most of you at 10am [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope you had a good time ,I know that I did


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm just home after dropping Ali back at hers. I hope you all had a safe journey home and enjoyed the day as much as Ali and I did. Weather could have been a lot worse.

The run was good and the food we had excellent. Apart from Ali giving me a few wrong turns to take :roll: all was well even if we did get to break up but got back together in 2 convoys. Thanks to all who came for an excellent day. For those who didnt show Narrrrrr ya missed a good un [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for organising the day Les.

PS tell the truth about how many times yo went wrong - oops mean your sat nave wnet wrong :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Thanks for organising the day Les.
> 
> PS tell the truth about how many times yo went wrong - oops mean your sat nave wnet wrong :wink:


Oi my sat nav aint called Ali :lol:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Excellent run, Les; thanks very much for organising. Good to meet some new (to me!) people. The weather was, given the forecast, remarkably kind and the route was exceptionally scenic


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> Excellent run, Les; thanks very much for organising. Good to meet some new (to me!) people. The weather was, given the forecast, remarkably kind and the route was exceptionally scenic


Y W Mikey nice to see you and hope to see you on many more. Cheers.


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Les great route good day


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

Cheers Les, great day and hopefully the 1st of many for me!

Took more picâ€™s than I thought! Hereâ€™s a link to the better ones! Please excuse the poor camera work but I was trying to drive!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=55359&l=be686&id=602165787

Hope Dani can get her picâ€™s online, Iâ€™m sure she got a snap of my rear end :wink:

Thanks again everyone!

Matt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Graham Barlow said:


> Thanks Les great route good day


Glad you thought so Graham [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tt_kid said:


> Cheers Les, great day and hopefully the 1st of many for me!
> 
> Took more picâ€™s than I thought! Hereâ€™s a link to the better ones! Please excuse the poor camera work but I was trying to drive!
> 
> ...


Yeah hope to see you again at the next one Matt. Glad you enjoyed your first TTOC outing. Some great pic's there. I only took a few but will post them after this.


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

Cheers Les great day, nice to meet everyone look forward to the next one.
*Mod edit - a member has requested that photos of his car with the number plate visible be removed. Please edit the number plate out if you want to re-post. Thanks*


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

tt_kid said:


> Took more picâ€™s than I thought! Hereâ€™s a link to the better ones! Please excuse the poor camera work but I was trying to drive!
> 
> Matt


There are quite a few good ones of convoys and great scenery there! A few of them demonstrate that it was sunny too


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Only took a few pic's but here they are. Thanks everyone for making it such a great day and IMO a success.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dave C said:


> Cheers Les great day, nice to meet everyone look forward to the next one.


Cheers Dave glad you enjoyed, some great pics on the move there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for a fantastic day out Les, Good roads, good weather, well, mainly anyway. And the CafÃ© in Ambleside was just this icing on the cake :wink: :lol:
Looking forward to the next cruise


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Thanks for a fantastic day out Les, Good roads, good weather, well, mainly anyway. And the CafÃ© in Ambleside was just this icing on the cake :wink: :lol:
> Looking forward to the next cruise


Who said that? Put that chair back ... did you put that candle there? Happy memories :lol:

Yes, thanks leader - great day out  . I'll post some pictures tomorrow - I'm off for some kip [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Thanks for a fantastic day out Les, Good roads, good weather, well, mainly anyway. And the CafÃ© in Ambleside was just this icing on the cake :wink: :lol:
> Looking forward to the next cruise


And thank you Dani and the rest of the gang for making so.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh not the CANDLE again  Seems to you live your life like a candle in the wind john [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> [


No arguing boys, else I'll have to send you to your rooms :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> Oh not the CANDLE again  Seems to you live your life like a candle in the wind john [smiley=idea.gif]


I was referring to the Mrs Fawlty character that ran the tea rooms you know :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh and I thought you meant Mrs Bucket ( Mrs Bouquet ) [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good morning Les

Just like to say what an interesting day out. The weather was much kinder than I though it would be, which was nice. The scenery was stunning, which was nice. The company was very pleasing, which was nice. The food was nice, which was nice. The 310.4 mile round trip was ...you guessed it...nice.

Nice one Les. Thanks for everything.

Joe and Judy

PS A good idea for a Christmas stocking filler...a map and a compass, perhaps?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Good morning Les
> 
> Just like to say what an interesting day out. The weather was much kinder than I though it would be, which was nice. The scenery was stunning, which was nice. The company was very pleasing, which was nice. The food was nice, which was nice. The 310.4 mile round trip was ...you guessed it...nice.
> 
> ...


Your very welcome and so glad you felt the long trip worthwhile.

Re the map and compass.
Na, I just need a navigator who can read maps :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I just picked A3DFU up. YEAHHHHHH
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

"Yeah honest the candle was only this big and she was so snotty about it" :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice pics everyone, and thanks all againe, especially Les for the organising.

See ya all again sometime


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Nice pics everyone, and thanks all againe, especially Les for the organising.
> 
> See ya all again sometime


Your welcome, hope to see you again at the next one.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Did anyone see fifth gear tonight. Hard Knott and Wrynose pass were on. The steepest rad in UK


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Did anyone see fifth gear tonight. Hard Knott and Wrynose pass were on. The steepest rad in UK


Yep sure did with 3 fat guys and the driver driving up them in little cars with sewing machine engines in them :lol: Now thats what I call REAL motoring journalism for you even out doing Top Gear for crap :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Our illustrious leader sporting TTT shirt less wheels
































































You say you got them from the lingerie section?










Joe apples Miller Octane Plus - after taking a swig himself :wink:



















The Fish Hotel - nice food and beer 



















*And a massive thanks to Les for organising the event* [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

*"You say you got them from the lingerie section? "* :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ann Summers no less :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good pictures all of you


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

John-H said:


> Joe apples Miller Octane Plus - after taking a swig himself :wink:


Can you get that Millers stuff in Orange flavour as well I dont like apples 

Nice pics


----------

